
Ask HN: What's your toolchain for bootstrapping a new local environment? - simonjgreen
When you start in a new local environment (eg new Linux desktop, Windows desktop, MacBook, etc) how do you efficiently make it &quot;home&quot; to you? For example, dotfiles, ssh keys, file sync such as Dropbox, terminal and preferences, etc.
======
muzani
I install Firefox and Sublime Text, and do everything later.

I'm currently joining a new company and have to redo everything, but this is
probably the most consistent thing. New environments are good situations to
reevaluate everything I've been doing so far.

------
eivarv
Custom shell script that automates everything from UI settings to installation
of applications and dependencies, preferences and dotfiles.

